# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stirbt ein beliebter Charakter im Film?



## Darkmoon76 (20. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stirbt ein beliebter Charakter im Film?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stirbt ein beliebter Charakter im Film?*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. September 2019)

Darkmoon76 schrieb:


> Star Wars: Episode 9 - Stirbt ein beliebter Charakter im Finale der Weltraum-Saga?



Star Wars: Episode 9 - Bekommt Rey noch eine Machtfähigkeit?

Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wird Kylo Ren seine Maske wieder anziehen?

Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wird Chewbacca am Ende endlich eine Medaille bekommen? 

Star Wars: Episode 9 - Wird PCGames noch mehr solcher Fragen einfallen?


----------



## candlebright (20. September 2019)

Als alter Fan muss ich leider sagen dass mir Star Wars mittlerweile komplett egal ist, von mir aus koennen alle sterben - SW ist schon lange tot.


----------



## Enisra (20. September 2019)

candlebright schrieb:


> Als alter Fan muss ich leider sagen dass mir Star Wars mittlerweile komplett egal ist, von mir aus koennen alle sterben - SW ist schon lange tot.



ja, tot geredet von Hatern die alles scheiße finden was nicht 4, 5 und 6 heißt und irgendwelche Abstrußen Thesen aufstellen


----------



## darkyoda (21. September 2019)

Es tut mir leid aber selbst episode 1-3 waren um längen besser als 7 - 8 und das sagt viel aus
7 und 8 boten einfach nichts was es wert dafür war ins kino zu gehen
keine wirklich neuen oder guten ideen die serie weiter zu entwickeln und wenn man bedenkt das sie mit dem EU soviel 
inspirationsquelle gehabt hätten. 

JJ hat sich von anfang an nicht beliebt gemacht bei den Fans und diese verprellt um einen Film zu präsentieren
der mehr recylce von 1-6 war als alles andere 

meine hoffnungen das ep9 nun das ganze zumindest zu einem würdevollen ende bringen wird sind nicht sehr hoch
wie schon bei ep8 werde ich diesen auch nicht im kino sehen ich werde die reviews abwarten und ihn dann gegebenenfalls 
warten bis er bei prime oder warscheinlicher dem neuen disney streaming dienst läuft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. September 2019)

Nein!!! Bitte nicht Wicket!!!!!


----------



## MichaelG (21. September 2019)

Wenn sie ******** wirklich sterben lassen würden wäre das der größte Fehler. Es war schon ein riesengroßer Fehler Han sterben zu lassen.


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja, tot geredet von Hatern die alles scheiße finden was nicht 4, 5 und 6 heißt und irgendwelche Abstrußen Thesen aufstellen



...und künstlich am Leben erhalten durch angebliche Fans, die der Wahrheit nicht ins Auge schauen möchten...

Argumente hin, Argumente her, es ist durchaus bezeichnend, wenn ein Film von offiziellen Kritikern 91% kriegt, während Zuschauer einen Film mit 44% werten - klar: Nur eine (grosse?) Menge Hater, die sich auf Rottentomatoes lautstark breit machen. Nur: Was, wenn diese angeblichen Hater plötzlich tatsächlich in der Mehrzahl sind und die Disney-Propaganda-Maschine nicht mehr ausreicht, um die miese Qualität schönreden zu lassen? Was dann? 

Dann muss ich ein Attribut meines Avatars - den des Fanboys - an Dich (und Deinen regulären Applaudierer) weiterreichen...

Und hey, irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt, es sei total in Ordnung etwas "guilty pleasure" zu betreiben (als ich offen zugab, dass mir Episode I doch ganz gut gefällt) - nur: Ich rück nicht jedem auf die Pelle, der meinen Geschmack nicht teilt...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> ...und künstlich am Leben erhalten durch angebliche Fans, die der Wahrheit nicht ins Auge schauen möchten...
> 
> Argumente hin, Argumente her, es ist durchaus bezeichnend, wenn ein Film von offiziellen Kritikern 91% kriegt, während Zuschauer einen Film mit 44% werten - klar: Nur eine (grosse?) Menge Hater, die sich auf Rottentomatoes lautstark breit machen. Nur: Was, wenn diese angeblichen Hater plötzlich tatsächlich in der Mehrzahl sind und die Disney-Propaganda-Maschine nicht mehr ausreicht, um die miese Qualität schönreden zu lassen? Was dann?
> 
> ...



Dein andauerndes Gemecker und unterschwelliges Gestichel geht mir langsam echt auf den Senkel. 

Künstliches am Leben halten ... das Star Wars Franchise ist das populärste Film-Franchise überhaubt (außer vielleicht noch das MCU, das weiß ich nicht), da gibts nichts künstlich am Leben zu halten, das ist quicklebendig, völlig schnurz ob du da jetzt den Schwarzmaler markierst oder nicht.

Und was ich von User-Wertungen auf irgendwelchen Seiten wie Tomatos oder Metacritic halte hab ich oft genug zur Genüge gesagt, darum nochmal als Kurzfassung: *Gar nix!*

Ein Fanboy magst du nicht sein, ein Troll möglicherweise schon, zumindest verhälst du dich so wenn es um Star Wars geht, vor allem mir und Enisra gegenüber.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dein andauerndes Gemecker und unterschwelliges Gestichel geht mir langsam echt auf den Senkel.



Kleiner Tipp - dann lies es nicht, soll die Nerven schonen...



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und was ich von User-Wertungen auf irgendwelchen Seiten wie Tomatos oder Metacritic halte hab ich oft genug zur Genüge gesagt, darum nochmal als Kurzfassung: *Gar nix!*



Er hat Enisra geantwortet und nicht dir, dementsprechend könnte man behaupten, daß deine von dir hier erwähnte beständige Wiederholung zu User-Wertungen, auch unter 





> andauerndes Gemecker und unterschwelliges Gestichel


 fallen kann.
Erster Stein werfen und so... .



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Fanboy magst du nicht sein, ein Troll möglicherweise schon, zumindest verhälst du dich so wenn es um Star Wars geht, vor allem mir und Enisra gegenüber.



Finde ich echt interessant, egal ob EA oder Star Wars, da wird immer die lieblichste Wortwahl und Bezeichnungen rausgekramt für die Klientel die nicht der Meinung von Enisra sind.
Auch hier wurde mal wieder auf Enisras passiv(?)  aggressiven Tonfall reagiert, schon seltsam, daß hier von deiner Seite nicht reagiert wird.
Ist das so eine Art Alteingessenen Ding oder ist Enisra so ne Art Maskottchen?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Er hat mich unterschwellig schon gemeint oder was denkst du sonst meinte er mit "Deinen regulären Applaudierer". Auf Reaktion folgt Gegenreaktion, das ist ganz normal

Als ob ich nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, zumal ich ja Frullo gut kenne, was seine Meinung zu dem Thema betrifft bzw. seine Meinung zu Gegenargumenten


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dein andauerndes Gemecker und unterschwelliges Gestichel geht mir langsam echt auf den Senkel.



DITO!!! Und wie es so schön heisst, ist geteiltes Leid halbes Leid 



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Künstliches am Leben halten ... das Star Wars Franchise ist das populärste Film-Franchise überhaubt (außer vielleicht noch das MCU, das weiß ich nicht), da gibts nichts künstlich am Leben zu halten, das ist quicklebendig, völlig schnurz ob du da jetzt den Schwarzmaler markierst oder nicht.



Aber das die Popularität seit VIII einen Abwärtstrend aufweist ist unbestreitbar, da gebe ich dann nicht nur mein Fanboy-Attribut an Dich und Enisra ab, sondern gleich auch noch meine rosarote Brille.



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und was ich von User-Wertungen auf irgendwelchen Seiten wie Tomatos oder Metacritic halte hab ich oft genug zur Genüge gesagt, darum nochmal als Kurzfassung: *Gar nix!*



Das ist dann eben das, was einen Fanboy mit rosaroter Brille ausmacht - er blendet das aus, was seinem Weltbild widerspricht...



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ein Fanboy magst du nicht sein, ein Troll möglicherweise schon, zumindest verhälst du dich so wenn es um Star Wars geht, vor allem mir und Enisra gegenüber.



Vielleicht schaust Du mal genauer hin und stellst fest, dass ich lediglich auf Euer Dauerfeuer auf jeden, der Filme der neuen Trilogie nicht mag reagiere. Enisra teilt aus, Du applaudierst ihm dafür und beschwerst Dich dann bei mir, dass ich das was Du tust beim Namen nenne? Und das nennst Du Trolling? ...


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Er hat Enisra geantwortet und nicht dir, dementsprechend könnte man behaupten, daß deine von dir hier erwähnte beständige Wiederholung zu User-Wertungen, auch unter  fallen kann.
> Erster Stein werfen und so... .



Lass gut sein, er hat nicht unrecht - ja, gemeint ist tatsächlich er, denn bei jedem von Enisras Standard-"Kontern" ist sein Like zu finden. Immer.
Und ich gebe es zu, ich habe es bisher nur sehr, sehr selten hingekriegt, bei diesem Thema über der Sache zu stehen. Ich lasse mich immer wieder von Enisras einfältigen Reaktionen auf negative Aussagen gegenüber der neuen Trilogie zu einer Antwort verleiten... daran muss ich echt arbeiten...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Aber das die Popularität seit VIII einen Abwärtstrend aufweist ist unbestreitbar



Doch, leicht sogar 

Last Jedi wurde nämlich nicht von den Kritikern (und damit meine ich ganz sicher nicht irgendwelche Influencer auf Youtube, sondern richtige Kritiker) mies geredet, im Gegenteil.

Solo wiederum war ein absoluter Fan-Liebling, nur knapp nach Rogue One teilweise sogar.

Und was das schwinden der Popularität betrifft.

Alleine angekündigt bisher:

Episode IX - Rise of Skywalker
Clone Wars - Finale Staffel
Mandalorian - 2 Staffeln bereits bestätigt
Obi-Wan Serie
Cassian Andor Serie
Rian Johnson Trilogie
"Game of Thrones"-Macher Trilogie

dazu noch Gerüchte zu Serien um Darth Vader und Solo-Fortsetzung

wahrlich, die Zukunft ist mager und düster, kaum was am Horizont zu sehen .... oh wait, bis auf 7+ Medien-Ereignisse


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Lass gut sein, er hat nicht unrecht - ja, gemeint ist tatsächlich er, denn bei jedem von Enisras Standard-"Kontern" ist sein Like zu finden. Immer.
> Und ich gebe es zu, ich habe es bisher nur sehr, sehr selten hingekriegt, bei diesem Thema über der Sache zu stehen. Ich lasse mich immer wieder von Enisras einfältigen Reaktionen auf negative Aussagen gegenüber der neuen Trilogie zu einer Antwort verleiten... daran muss ich echt arbeiten...



Keine Sorge, ich werde mich nicht zwischen euch und eure alte Blutfehde  quetschen.
Mir ist nur aufgefallen, daß seid Jahr und Tag Enisra teilweise sogar eine recht beleidigende Wortwahl im Umgang mit anderen Kommentatoren pflegt, das aber wiederum einfach so hingenommen wird. 
Ich mein, wer ist inzwischen nicht schon von Enisra von der Seite blöd angemacht worden weil man nicht seiner Meinung ist?
Da muß man schon Buddhist auf dem höchsten Zenlevel sein um nicht zu reagieren...aber hey ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2019)

Ist eh in jedem SW Topic das selbe - sobald auch nur irgendjemand, auf irgendeine Art und Weise, Kritik an einem der SW Filme äußert, kommt Enisra mit der dicken "alles nur Hater!!!!111elf, die den oder die Filme nie gesehen haben!!!!!111elf" Haterkeule .. 

Normale Diskussion ist zu diesem Thema nicht möglich.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> denn bei jedem von Enisras Standard-"Kontern" ist sein Like zu finden. Immer.


Immer? Nichtmal fast 

aber wenn ich der Meinung bin er hat Recht und das ist gerade bei Star Wars oder auch EA nunmal oftmals der Fall, klar like ich dann. Ich würde aber auch dich liken, wenn du mal meine Meinung teilen würdest und quasi die Rollen getauscht sind, kommt nur halt er selten vor, weil du eben gerade bei Star Wars andere Ansichten wie ich (wir) haben. Was ja auch völlig okay ist, wenn man es sachlich angeht und nicht mit der Keule "weil es halt scheiße ist" oder ähnlichem Stammtisch-Floskeln.

Und wenn ich like spar ich mir einen eigenen Kommentar, weil ja schon gesagt wurde. Das heißt ja nicht automatisch dass ich es wortwörtlich so auch schreiben würde, sondern dass die Essenz des geschriebenen meiner Meinung dazu nicht unähnlich ist.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Solo wiederum war ein absoluter Fan-Liebling, nur knapp nach Rogue One teilweise sogar.



Ich empfand Solo als solide SciFi-Kost.
Aber von den kalten harten Fakten ($$$€€€) her, ist Solo nicht mal annähernd halb so erfolgreich, da scheinen einige Fans den Kinobesuch verschlafen zu haben.
Rogue One schafft es unter die 70 erfolgreichsten (inflationsbereinigt) Filme, Solo läuft in der Liste glaub ich irgendwo ab 400+.
Das Star Wars eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken ist sollte uns allen klar sein, selbst der schlechteste Film wird trotzdem noch irgendwie seine Produktionskosten von grob 200 Millionen Dollar pro Film reinspielen (Merchandise nicht mitgerechnet).


----------



## golani79 (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Immer? Nichtmal fast [emoji14]
> 
> aber wenn ich der Meinung bin er hat Recht und das ist gerade bei Star Wars oder auch EA nunmal oftmals der Fall, klar like ich dann. Ich würde aber auch dich liken, wenn du mal meine Meinung teilen würdest und quasi die Rollen getauscht sind, kommt nur halt er selten vor, weil du eben gerade bei Star Wars andere Ansichten wie ich (wir) haben. Was ja auch völlig okay ist, wenn man es sachlich angeht und nicht mit der Keule "weil es halt scheiße ist" oder ähnlichem Stammtisch-Floskeln.
> 
> Und wenn ich like spar ich mir einen eigenen Kommentar, weil ja schon gesagt wurde. Das heißt ja nicht automatisch dass ich es wortwörtlich so auch schreiben würde, sondern dass die Essenz des geschriebenen meiner Meinung dazu nicht unähnlich ist.


Aber die Keule "alles nur Hater" von Enisra  passt?

Und selbst wenn man sagt, Star Wars XYZ ist schei*e und nichts weiter, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man ein Hater ist.

Kann man nicht auch etwas einfach nur Mal schlecht finden, weil's einem halt nicht gefällt?
Muss man immer einen schon fast philosophischen Diskurs führen und alles quasi dekonstruieren, so dass man nicht als "Hater" oder sonstiges abgestempelt wird?



Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> aber wenn ich der Meinung bin er hat Recht und das ist gerade bei Star Wars oder auch EA nunmal oftmals der Fall, klar like ich dann. Ich würde aber auch dich liken, wenn du mal meine Meinung teilen würdest und quasi die Rollen getauscht sind, kommt nur halt er selten vor, weil du eben gerade bei Star Wars andere Ansichten wie ich (wir) haben.



Ach, wirklich? …




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist schon interessant wie die selektive Wahrnehmung funktioniert, nicht wahr? Enisra und ich reagieren auf denselben Kommentar. Beide sind der Meinung, dass der Kommentar so nicht stimmt. Und welchen likest Du? ...



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Was ja auch völlig okay ist, wenn man es sachlich angeht und nicht mit der Keule "weil es halt scheiße ist" oder ähnlichem Stammtisch-Floskeln.



Nur setzt Du likes unter Stammtisch-Floskeln (Film sowieso nicht gesehen) und Keulen (eh nur Hater)….



LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und wenn ich like spar ich mir einen eigenen Kommentar, weil ja schon gesagt wurde. Das heißt ja nicht automatisch dass ich es wortwörtlich so auch schreiben würde, sondern dass die Essenz des geschriebenen meiner Meinung dazu nicht unähnlich ist.



Schon klar - nur eben: Mitgegangen, mitgefangen. Mag ja sein dass Du ev. "nur" Enisras Grundhaltung teilst, jedoch nicht seine Worwahl - Aber Du setzt nun mal Deine Likes unter seine Wortwahl...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

golani79 schrieb:


> Aber die Keule "alles nur Hater" von Enisra  passt?



Da sie ja normal eine Gegenreaktion auf einen vorherigen Post ist ala "weil es halt scheiße ist" ist, ja, oftmals zumindest


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Doch, leicht sogar
> 
> Last Jedi wurde nämlich nicht von den Kritikern (und damit meine ich ganz sicher nicht irgendwelche Influencer auf Youtube, sondern richtige Kritiker) mies geredet, im Gegenteil.
> 
> ...



Ich rede von Popularität, nicht von LineUps (die nicht zwingend etwas mit Popularität sondern mit erwartetem ROI zu tun haben...) und über Popularität, tja, da können Kritiker oft diametral falsch liegen. Solo - der erste Kinokassen-Flop in der Geschichte des Franchise, hat dies nicht selbst verschuldet, sondern darf einer Enttäuschung mit der Nummer 8 dafür danken. 

Und ja, sehr wahrscheinlich wird das Franchise die neue Trilogie - egal ob JJA mit 9 noch was anständiges abliefert oder nicht - überstehen und wieder Fahrt aufnehmen. Aber als ruhmreiches Kapitel der Franchise-Geschichte wird die neue Trilogie nicht eingehen...


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ach, wirklich? …



1.) Es ist ja bekannt dass Holger ein Troll ist, auch bei anderen Themen, daher nehm ich den eh nicht so sonderlich Ernst meistens bzw. hab mir eine Meinung lange gebildet.

2.) Das Luke Zitat gegenüber dem aufgebrachten Kylo Ren auf Crait aus TLJ fand ich hier überaus passend

außerdem hab ich geliket da war deiner noch gar nicht da, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> 1.) Es ist ja bekannt dass Holger ein Troll ist, auch bei anderen Themen, daher nehm ich den eh nicht so sonderlich Ernst meistens bzw. hab mir eine Meinung lange gebildet.
> 
> 2.) Das Luke Zitat gegenüber dem aufgebrachten Kylo Ren auf Crait aus TLJ fand ich hier überaus passend
> 
> außerdem hab ich geliket da war deiner noch gar nicht da, wenn ich mich recht erinnere



Tatsache bleibt, dass Du einem passiv-agressiven Posting einen Like gegeben hast und einem sachlichen Posting nicht, was Deine Behauptung, Du würdest mir ja auch einen Like geben, wenn ich denn Deine Meinung vertreten würde zweifelhaft erscheinen lässt.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tatsache bleibt, dass Du einem passiv-agressiven Posting einen Like gegeben hast und einem sachlichen Posting nicht, was Deine Behauptung, Du würdest mir ja auch einen Like geben, wenn ich denn Deine Meinung vertreten würde zweifelhaft erscheinen lässt.



wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt junger Padawan, dann gib mir nen Link und du erhälst dein Likchen nachgereicht. 

unabhängig davon: wir waren sicher bei anderen Themen schon der selben Meinung und da hab ich dir dann bestimmt auch likes gegeben. Da würde ich sogar fast drauf wetten, so sicher bin ich mir


----------



## Frullo (22. September 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> wenn es dein Gewissen beruhigt junger Padawan, dann gib mir nen Link und du erhälst dein Likchen nachgereicht.



Darum geht es mir nicht, das weisst Du (oder solltest Du wissen).



LOX-TT schrieb:


> unabhängig davon: wir waren sicher bei anderen Themen schon der selben Meinung und da hab ich dir dann bestimmt auch likes gegeben. Da würde ich sogar fast drauf wetten, so sicher bin ich mir



Nur: Wenn es um Star Wars geht, da hast Du einen blinden Fleck - genauso wie ich einen habe, wohlgemerkt! Möglicherweise hast Du zu oft "Die neue Trilogie ist Scheisse" gelesen - so wie ich zu oft "Filme sowieso nicht gesehen, alles nur Hater, Null Gründe" gelesen habe...

Ist das jetzt ein Mexican Standoff?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. September 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Möglicherweise hast Du zu oft "Die neue Trilogie ist Scheisse" gelesen



Das ist sogar sehr gut möglich ja


----------



## OriginalOrigin (23. September 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich mein, wer ist inzwischen nicht schon von Enisra von der Seite blöd angemacht worden weil man nicht seiner Meinung ist?



Vor allem wenn es um Star Wars geht. Ich klicke fast schon nur mehr auf solche News, weil ich weiß das Enisra darunter was postet und das Star Wars Herz standhaft gegen alles und jeden verteidigt  Es ist interessant das ganze zu beobachten. 

Zum Thema: Würde mich nicht wundern wenn eine gewisse Person stirbt, Disney will mit den "alten" Charakteren abschließen und Platz für neue schaffen.  Es ist auch gut so, solange man die Charaktere würdig abschließt, nicht so wie bei Luke. Ich mein, wenn selbst Mark Hamill meint, das ein Luke Skywalker niemals so handeln würde wie im Film, dann muss  heißt das schon was.


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (25. September 2019)

Die Helden reisen nach Parmesan, um dort einen Widerstand zu finden. Die letzte Unordnung findet sie und Rey und Kylo spielen Tauziehen mit der Macht. Daraufhin explodiert Chewie nicht.

Ja, das hört sich nach Disney Star Wars an.


----------



## KylRoy (25. September 2019)

Witzig: ich dachte Enisra wäre der Troll. 

Aber egal, das Thema ist die Aufregung eh nicht wert.


----------



## Enisra (25. September 2019)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Die Helden reisen nach Parmesan, um dort einen Widerstand zu finden. Die letzte Unordnung findet sie und Rey und Kylo spielen Tauziehen mit der Macht. Daraufhin explodiert Chewie nicht.
> 
> Ja, das hört sich nach Disney Star Wars an.



Das ist Falsch, das hört sich nach Vector Prime an
einem Buch das vor fast 20 Jahren raus kam, ebenso die richtige Story die halt einfach Dark Empire ist
Aber wenn man sich informiert könnte man nicht mehr den Hate Train fahren und anderen Leuten die Meinung nicht lassen



KylRoy schrieb:


> Witzig: ich dachte Enisra wäre der Troll.
> 
> Aber egal, das Thema ist die Aufregung eh nicht wert.



ja gut, deswegen schreibst auch nur und beleidigst Leute einfach?
Ich meine, wenn es dir nicht wert ist, warum schreibst dann überhaupt was? 
Also außer man ist ein Troll oder wandelndes Oxymoron?


----------



## Styx13 (2. Oktober 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ... das Star Wars Franchise ist das populärste Film-Franchise überhaubt (außer vielleicht noch das MCU, das weiß ich nicht)...



Tut mir sehr leid, wenn ich Dir hier wiedersprechen muß. Es war das erfolgreichste / populärste, liegt aber mittlerweile nur noch auf Platz 3 ("James Bond"-Filmreihe knapp geschlagen auf Platz 4).
Es wurde längst vom Franchise "Harry Potter" (Platz 2) und "Marvel Cinematic Universe" (Platz 1) überholt.
Und das schon seit 2014. Damals waren sie noch Platz 4 und "Herr der Ringe" auf Platz 3. Die haben aber nach 6 Filmen aufgehört.
Aber die meisten Franchise werden ausgequetscht bis wirklich nix mehr geht. Also schaun wir mal, was noch kommt, wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Styx13 (2. Oktober 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich empfand Solo als solide SciFi-Kost.
> Aber von den kalten harten Fakten ($$$€€€) her, ist Solo nicht mal annähernd halb so erfolgreich, da scheinen einige Fans den Kinobesuch verschlafen zu haben.
> Rogue One schafft es unter die 70 erfolgreichsten (inflationsbereinigt) Filme, Solo läuft in der Liste glaub ich irgendwo ab 400+.
> Das Star Wars eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken ist sollte uns allen klar sein, selbst der schlechteste Film wird trotzdem noch irgendwie seine Produktionskosten von grob 200 Millionen Dollar pro Film reinspielen (Merchandise nicht mitgerechnet).



Hört, hört ... gut gesprochen !
Ich habe den Eindruck, daß  "LOX-TT" es bisweilen nicht so mit Fakten hat. Für ihn ist das Star Wars Frenchise auch das Erfolgreichste / Populärste.
Was Rouge One angeht, ich fand ihn toll, nicht nur weil man für Star Wars - Verhältnise was radikal Neues gemacht hatte ..... die Mission
wurde erfüllt, aber keiner der "Guten" hat überlebt.  Mutig, stellenweise witzig, spannend und hat einen alten Cliffhanger aufgelößt ..... wie zum Geier sind
die plötzlich an die Pläne gelangt?!
Solo war für mich dagegen ..... na ja, was weiß ich alter Knacker schon ....


----------



## Enisra (2. Oktober 2019)

Styx13 schrieb:


> Hört, hört ... gut gesprochen !
> Ich habe den Eindruck, daß  "LOX-TT" es bisweilen nicht so mit Fakten hat. Für ihn ist das Star Wars Frenchise auch das Erfolgreichste / Populärste.
> Was Rouge One angeht, ich fand ihn toll, nicht nur weil man für Star Wars - Verhältnise was radikal Neues gemacht hatte ..... die Mission
> wurde erfüllt, aber keiner der "Guten" hat überlebt.  Mutig, stellenweise witzig, spannend und hat einen alten Cliffhanger aufgelößt ..... wie zum Geier sind
> ...



ah ja gut
wir warten dann mal auf deine Argumente


----------



## Frullo (3. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja gut
> wir ich warten dann mal auf deine Argumente



Habe dir einen kleinen Korrektur-Vorschlag unterbreitet, weil *wir anderen* aufgrund der Text-Elemente _Ich habe den Eindruck..._ und _...ich fand ihn..._ und _...war für mich dagegen..._ das Posting von Styx13 mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 99,97% *als Meinung identifiziert* haben.


----------



## Styx13 (3. Oktober 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ah ja gut
> wir warten dann mal auf deine Argumente



Argumente ??? Argumente wofür ... oder wogegen??? Weißt Du eigentlich worum es hier ging? Hast Du überhaupt gelesen was ich geschrieben habe?
Argumente weil mir "Rouge One" gefallen hat und Solo nicht? Abgesehen davon, daß ich einige Gründe genannt habe (wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil),
hier die aktuellen News: In der realen Welt gibt es Menschen mit vielen verschiedenen Geschmäckern .... zum Glück ! Die gehen einfach so in's Kino,
schauen sich 'nen Film an und bilden sich dann eine eigene Meinung. Ganz ohne sponsoring, wie die sogenannten offiziellen Filmkritiker.
Ich kann mich noch gut an das irre Gefühl erinnern, 1977, im Kino, der erste Star Wars Film, die Filmmusik, die ersten Filmszenen .... 
Was hast Du zu der Zeit gemacht, Du Star Wars - Experte?


----------

